# Who makes tshirts



## hulabay (Aug 12, 2013)

I have my thirst designs ready want someone to print them relabel them and add tags ready to sell any good company's out there??


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I recommend buying local. If you google for "screen printing" and the name of your town or city, you will find good folks.


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

What Myra said. You will probably do small runs at first so no point in outsourcing overseas. You'll be able to control the process better locally.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom, are you asking for a Fulfillment company? One that prints and sends them out to your customer?

Do you just want your design printed or are you asking for someone to sew the t-shirt together, screen printed, tag, etc.?

Also, where are you located? If you put this in your profile, local screen printers might chime in or contact you.


----------



## kumkum (Aug 1, 2013)

hulabay said:


> I have my thirst designs ready want someone to print them relabel them and add tags ready to sell any good company's out there??


You can print them out by online printing sites like I generally get my design printed on my t shirts from printland.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

KumKum, how much does Printland charge you?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

It's going to be a bit hard to find someone to do all the relabelling work and so on. You might have to get them printed at one place and the labels done at an embroiderer.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Relabeling is quite easy.


----------



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just have your tag screen printed on inside the neck line. That's how I first started out.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You could cut out the existing label, screen print or use a transfer and heat press your new label.


----------



## Demanded (Dec 24, 2012)

You have got to get them printed from one place and the labels accomplished at a great embroiderer.


----------

